# "The Art of Love" romantic short film



## Jacob Cadmus (Jul 18, 2013)

hey guys! here's the latest short film from my buddy Lewis Farinella, called "The Art of Love." the music score, despite its simplicity, has quite possibly been the greatest challenge I've had thus far. given the (intentional) lack of dialogue, the music takes a leading role in carrying out the narrative. so basically, a silent film of some sorts! please share this if you like it. if not, you're welcome to share it anyway! ^_^

http://youtu.be/OkpE4xICkns


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 18, 2013)

Jacob, just watched this on FB from Rayshaun's page. Nice film, cute story; milk & OJ in the cereal had me laughing. I thought the music was spot on! nicely done, man! Very enjoyable.

- Mike


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Jul 18, 2013)

thanks a lot! yeah those montage sequences really make the film, IMO. screw the music! >_<


----------

